# Future Mossy Viv finished (almost)



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive been working on a 18x18x24 exo terra for some mossy frogs for the past several weeks, and finally got it partially planted today. Figured Id throw up some quick pics, because I though it turned out pretty good. It has a waterfall, as well as a small dripwall. The bottom has about ~3 inches of water, and will contain crypts and anubias. The background is a combo of gs and styrofoam, covered in concrete binder and leveling sand. I let it cure under a fan for about a week, and the waterfall has been running for 2 weeks, with no sign of weakening the flevapol. The bottom substrate is organic potting soil, covering in leveling sand, and some gravels on top of that. I think it looks pretty convincing.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks great! Where's the full tank shot of it planted? :lol:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Its really hard to get a full tank shot of this viv, and Im not sure why! I just cant get everything in one shot. Ill try tomorrow, after Ive had some sleep.


----------



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

Nice Lemonbutter fern  . I used to have one in my Azereus tank but it started to rot so I had to take it out, but I left some rizhomes in and its starting to sprout again. Again VERY nice vivarium. I like how ther fern is on the background.
-Jon


----------



## NWMusician (Apr 30, 2007)

That is such a cool viv. I love how you did the water fall and the dripwall. So cool!


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm curious as to how you hid your pump and where? I'm having trouble coming up with ways to conceal the pump yet get to it. That viv looks amazing by the way!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I make an access point in the back right part of the viv. All those pots drain into the shaft, too. There is an opening at the bottom that faces the middle, it also allows me to put filter fiber down there to reduce pump blockage. Here's a view from the top:


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

they'll have anice home, tht's for sure.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pic of your hidden pump. Now I have an idea on how to do my next one.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

that's how i've done all mine and it works really well.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

UPDATE: I picked up 4, 3 month old mossies at MWFF, and they're enjoying their new home. Its grown in pretty well, so I figured Id post some pics.










































































The mossies are in "plain sight" in several of the pics - and all four of them are visible in one photo - can you find them?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

All four in one photo?! I can't find more than one for the life of me.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Wonderful tank! Looks natural!


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

That's crazy how well they blend in, very cool frogs. Great looking viv as well. What kind of fern is that large one?
Scott


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, what kind and are you looking to sell some anytime soon?lol.

great frogs, i can spot what i think are 3 in one pic.


----------



## Mike4284m (Dec 16, 2006)

Amazingly beautiful vivarium! I'll be filing some of your photos for future reference. I'd like to do something similiar for mossies someday. Great job.

What lights are you using?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The fern is just your run-of-the-mill Lemon button fern. For lighting, its a single Lights of America 85w outside floodlight, mounted in a canopy. Thanks for the compliments, guys. 

This is one of the most researched vivs Ive ever done, and I love the way it turned out. It just seems to get better with time, as everything grows in. I included several 'abandoned rodent holes' in the wall, as Ive read that mossies sleep in them during the day in their native habitat. Two of them typically can be found in them during the day, while one enjoys slumbering under the ledge of the waterfall. The fourth seems to be happy sleeping in plain sight, which still takes some looking to find. Their call is wicked, sounds like a crane or a faint coyote calling. They certainly dont sound like frogs!


----------



## Tim (Apr 22, 2007)

vary cool zack can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

sweet tank are you using riccia in it?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

No riccia moss - its java and a WC moss from northern Michigan, that seems to not require a dormancy period.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

You got them at MWFF??? I was there and I saw no mossies. What table were they at???


----------



## clarzoo (Jun 19, 2007)

This viv is just amazing. I could look at these pictures all day. Looks like something right from the side of a cliff. I can tell how much work you put into it. I've still only been able to see two frogs in any one picture- but I'll keep trying.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice looking tank. I really like those mossy frogs.


----------



## raimeiken (Dec 24, 2006)

cool frogs! Where can I buy one of these? are there any online stores that offer them?


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

This is amazing!!! You really did a fabulous job!


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Well.....I suppose my mossy viv looks like crap compared to this one....I can say that I have been outdone .......How do you keep the Java moss moist enough to keep it from dieing?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. The area where the moss is growing has a constant, slow dripping of water over it.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

in planning the construction of my "rock wall" viv I am considering using a combination of GS/handifoam and the styrofoam boards to sculpt out the rock formations.
since you have used GS, what are your thoughts on a tool like this one.... http://www.thecraftplace.com/store/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=327
or this one...
http://www.thecraftplace.com/store/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=218


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

> The area where the moss is growing has a constant, slow dripping of water over it.


It looks a bit like algae and slime on the pictures :lol:
It probably looks a bit different in real life.

I can only spot 3 as well


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Amphiman- I've seen your viv. It does NOT look like crap. You made a nice simple viv that I'm sure your mossy loves. My viv is simple too- remember?

I have to rebuild mine because the glass on the front got broken :shock: I mean huge big crack!!! The only tank I have to make into a mossy viv is the 46 bowfront that I had planned for something else...qw but when I saw this viv i decided I could try a vertical rock wall viv for the mossies instead.


I was wondering if I could use a premade background as a starting point and "customize" it by adding ledges and potting spots and a dripwall.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=A330OA6GH2V7K&v=glance


----------



## stoph (May 10, 2008)

> I was wondering if I could use a premade background as a starting point and "customize" it by adding ledges and potting spots and a dripwall.
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/de ... K&v=glance


You could do that but 
- the rock you'll add will never look the same or have the same color.
- it will save you money if you don't buy those premade backgrounds and make a full wall from scratch + you can do whatever you want.
- those premade walls are often covered by a transparant sealant I'm not sure if the standard construction materials would adhese enough.


----------



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Ha thanks tad....I mean my mossy seems to loves his tank...when I see a tank like this one though it just makes me think of how much more I could have done...Ya know what i mean....Like add a BG and stuff? I think I am going to add some java moss after seeing this one.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I only used a serrated kitchen knife and a heat gun to shape my foam, but that tool looks interesting. 
I suppose you could just mod the pre-made background, but its really not that difficult to go the foam route. I'd start with some styro sheets (I use the 48''x16'' crumbly white stuff, buy it in a 5 pack at Home Depot), and lay one or two layers thick on the back and sides. Then, cut some triangles/rectangles for ledges and such, making the objects about twice as thick as you eventually want them to be. use gorilla glue to keep the foam in place, and foam in some pots/points of interest with great stuff. Let it dry for a week or so, then work with the knife to get the basic shapes you want. Use a heat gun to soften jagged edges, unless that's what you are looking for. With the mossy viv, I used the flevapol method (acrylic concrete binder and leveling sand) to cover the background, but I'd use laticrete if I did it today.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

well I started a construction journal for my new project. I haven't gotten very far - I jut took the tank to the aquarium shop this week to have the holes drilled for the bulkheads. I will get it back next week. 
then the fun begins


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Very cool ideas and lay out in this thread. I jsut picked up a larger hex tank for mine and will start building it up after a couple other tanks...


----------



## slim shadoobie (Oct 25, 2008)

any updates?


----------

